# PS5: Release der PlayStation 5 schon 2018 mit 10 TFLOPs?



## David Martin (9. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PS5: Release der PlayStation 5 schon 2018 mit 10 TFLOPs?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *PS5: Release der PlayStation 5 schon 2018 mit 10 TFLOPs?*


----------



## Spiritogre (9. März 2017)

Ich gehe da eher mit Pachters Analyse überein, die von Ende 2019 spricht. Das macht mehr Sinn, alle drei Jahre ein Update. Zwei Jahre nach PS4 Pro halte ich für zu gefährlich, da könnten die Kunden dann doch ein wenig sauer werden langsam. Alle zwei Jahre wäre eine Option in einigen Jahren, wenn sich ein Upgrade-System wirklich etabliert hat. 

Die viel spannendere Frage ist jedoch ohnehin, wird die nächste Playstation voll kompatibel sein? Von der Hardware wäre das ja problemlos möglich, sie werden sicher weiterhin da auf Standard-PC Komponenten setzen. Oder baut Sony bei einer wirklich PS5 genannten Konsole dann eine DRM Sperre ein, um die alten PS4 Games als Remaster noch einmal neu verkaufen zu können? Oder gibt es vielleicht doch gar keine echte PS5 mehr sondern nur eine PS4 ProPro? Auch das wäre eine Möglichkeit, das bestehende System immer weiter aufzurüsten und zu modernisieren.


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2017)

Diese DRM-Sperre würde bestimmt einige Kunden sauer machen. Das war schon bei der PS3 so wo die ersten abwärtskompatibel waren und die späteren Versionen mit einem mal nicht mehr. Auch bei der PS4 hat es diesbezüglich gegrummelt. Denke daß sich Sony damit keinen Gefallen täte, zumal eine fehlende Abwärtskompatibilität bei der PS 5 noch weniger nachvollziehbar wäre als beim Wechsel von PS 3 auf PS 4.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. März 2017)

Naja, die PS3 war so ein Sonderfall. Da war je letztlich, ähnlich wie bei der Wii U eine komplette Wii mit eingebaut ist, eben noch eine komplette PS2 mit eingebaut. Da die PS3 anfangs ohnehin unglaublich teuer und dazu noch extrem subventioniert war, war das einfach eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung, die PS2 Chips nicht mehr mit einzubauen. Als Ersatz hat man dann versucht einen Software-Emulator einzubauen, aber das klappte nicht so richtig, viele Spiele liefen darauf nicht vernünftig, also hat man das dann ganz sein gelassen. PS1 Spiele hingegen laufen ja problemlos auf allen PS3. 

Das zweite Aufreger-Thema damals bei der PS3 war ja das streichen der PC-Funktionalität, sprich der Möglichkeit Linux drauf laufen zu lassen. Auch da konnte ich die Meckerer nicht wirklich verstehen, der Grund war ja der, dass darüber die Konsole gehackt werden konnte und illegale Spielekopien drauf ausgeführt werden konnten. Da fand ich den Schritt völlig nachvollziebar.

Bei einer PS5 auf X86 Basis gibt es hingegen ja keinen Grund, diese nicht zur PS4 kompatibel zu machen. Ich denke auch, dass Sony da einfach keine DRM Sperre für Ps4 Spiele einbauen darf.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (9. März 2017)

Ich kann nur sagen, hoffentlich! Und ein Jahr später dann bitte die Xbox Scorpio Slim mit 12 TFLOPS. Mitte 2019 dann die PS5 Pro mit 16 TFLOPS. Also wenn im Schnitt jedes Jahr eine neue Konsole erscheint, die mehr Rechenleistung bietet als die zuvor, dann bin ich als PCler zufrieden.


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. März 2017)

Och nö, bitte nicht so schnell, jetzt habe ich mir gerade eine PS4 Pro gekauft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Och nö, bitte nicht so schnell, jetzt habe ich mir gerade eine PS4 Pro gekauft


Da du dir keine GTX1080 ti holst sind doch genug Steine fürs nächste Konsolen-Upgrade über. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (9. März 2017)

Bei mir ist das Konzept der geplanten Obsoleszenz voll aufgegangen. Optisches Laufwerk defekt, also PS4 Pro geholt. Doof von mir, ich weiß. Und dann soll die Pro nächstes Jahr schon wieder zum alten Eisen gehören. Mal gucken, ob Sony das wirklich durchzieht.

Interessant an dieser Meldung finde ich, daß es neben Michael Pachter offenbar auch noch einen anderen "Analysten" gibt. Ich dachte immer, da gibt es nur einen.


----------



## Phone (9. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Konzept der geplanten Obsoleszenz voll aufgegangen. Optisches Laufwerk defekt, also PS4 Pro geholt. Doof von mir, ich weiß. Und dann soll die Pro nächstes Jahr schon wieder zum alten Eisen gehören. Mal gucken, ob Sony das wirklich durchzieht.
> 
> Interessant an dieser Meldung finde ich, daß es neben Michael Pachter offenbar auch noch einen anderen "Analysten" gibt. Ich dachte immer, da gibt es nur einen.



Ach komm...Woran liegt es denn das Meine Playsation 1, 2 & 3 noch funktionieren?
Bei millionen Geräten ist es leidere klar das da auch einige bei sind mal kaputt gehen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (9. März 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Ach komm...Woran liegt es denn das Meine Playsation 1, 2 & 3 noch funktionieren?
> Bei millionen Geräten ist es leidere klar das da auch einige bei sind mal kaputt gehen.



Ich hab mit Sony-Laufwerken schon immer Ärger gehabt, das ging schon mit meinem ersten CD-Player los. Und guck doch mal bei Ebay, wie viele PS3s und PS4s da mit kaputtem Laufwerk angeboten werden. Selbst aus meinem Bekanntenkreis sind mir mehrere Fälle bekannt.

Die optischen Laufwerke bei Sony sind der letzte Billigramsch. Ob das bei der Xbox besser ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (9. März 2017)

Nie im Leben, das kann Sony nicht bringen. Allenfalls eine Pro 2. Aber selbst das haben sie gar nicht nötig. Microsoft könnte sie nicht einmal mehr mit einer 200 Euro Skorpio einholen, Nintendo sowieso nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2017)

Also ich hab mit meiner PS4 (Day1-Kauf) 0 Probleme. Auch nicht mit meiner PS3. Zugegebenermaßen spiele ich aber auch auf der PS3 und PS4 kaum/nur selten. Die Haupt-Gamingplattform ist und bleibt bei mir der PC. Und ich gehe auch sorgsam mit Discs und Gerät um. Ich benutze die Konsole auch nicht als Blurayplayer wie andere Leute. Sprich eigentlich werden die Konsolen somit nur wenig belastet bzw. haben geringe Betriebsstunden runter.

Oder hängt das eventuell mit der Art der Aufstellung zusammen ? Meine PS4 und PS3 liegen horizontal und stehen nicht vertikal.

PS: Bezüglich einer PS5 rechne ich nicht vor Ende 2019. Vielleicht eher noch 2020. Weil sich Sony sonst zu viel Unmut zuziehen würde.


----------



## Weissbier242 (9. März 2017)

Bin zwar PC Gamer und die xbox one wird nur selten genutzt. Überlege nur gerade die Playstation Pro zu holen wegen nen Angebot bei Sparhandy. Da gibts Handy, Playstation Pro zusammen mit Allnet Flat und 6gb Daten für 33 Euro im Monat und mein Vertrag läuft in 2 Monaten aus. Hab schon irgendwie Lust auf das Horizon  

Aber solche Zyklen sind denk Ich mal viiieeeel zu kurz. Wenn man da jedes mal neue holt, kann man sich auch gleich PC holen


----------



## Schalkmund (9. März 2017)

Der Typ ist bestimmt von Microsoft geschmiert worden, um die Verkaufzahlen der PS4/pro einbrechen zu lassen.


----------



## BxBender (9. März 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Bin zwar PC Gamer und die xbox one wird nur selten genutzt. Überlege nur gerade die Playstation Pro zu holen wegen nen Angebot bei Sparhandy. Da gibts Handy, Playstation Pro zusammen mit Allnet Flat und 6gb Daten für 33 Euro im Monat und mein Vertrag läuft in 2 Monaten aus. Hab schon irgendwie Lust auf das Horizon
> 
> Aber solche Zyklen sind denk Ich mal viiieeeel zu kurz. Wenn man da jedes mal neue holt, kann man sich auch gleich PC holen



Solche Verträge muss man aber auch wieder rechtzeitig kündigen, sonst zahlt man beim Verschlafen der Ablauffrist langfristig sogar richtig drauf.
Denn die Geräte werden durch die erhöhten Monatsbeiträge abgestottert.
Bei 2 Jahren Laufzeit sicher ein gutes und preiswertes Hardwareangebot.
Sollte sich die Vertragslaufzeit aber z.B. durch eine Klausel im Kleingedruckten um gleich ein Jahr verlängern, wirds langsam teu(r)er.
Und wer sich bei solchen Lockangeboten langristig binden möchte (z.B. durch ein Tablet, den er vielleicht nur so mitnimmt, weils gerade quasi fast "gratis" dabei ist), hat überhaupt nicht nachgedacht, das er später vielleicht tausende an Euros verpuffen läßt.
Im großen und ganzen sind solche Angebote meiner Meinung nach ziemlich zweifelhafter Natur.
Man will Kunden gewinnen und natürlich möglichst lange an die Firma binden, lockt aber mit einem Angebot, was total entgegen der eigentlich Absicht positioniert ist.
Das ist der Grund, warum Leute, die keinen normalen, logisch funktionierenden Job ausführen können, zumeist am Ende im Marketing und Vertrieb landen.
Leute bequatschen und Sachen zusammenfantasieren, hauptsache die Kasse stimmt am Ende des Jahres.
Damit lebe ich jeden Tag.


----------



## Weissbier242 (9. März 2017)

BxBender schrieb:


> Solche Verträge muss man aber auch wieder rechtzeitig kündigen, sonst zahlt man beim Verschlafen der Ablauffrist langfristig sogar richtig drauf.
> Denn die Geräte werden durch die erhöhten Monatsbeiträge abgestottert.
> Bei 2 Jahren Laufzeit sicher ein gutes und preiswertes Hardwareangebot.
> Sollte sich die Vertragslaufzeit aber z.B. durch eine Klausel im Kleingedruckten um gleich ein Jahr verlängern, wirds langsam teu(r)er.
> ...



Finde ich jetzt schon etwas weit hergeholt. Das ist ganz normaler Vertrag, wo halt statt teures Handy, eben billiges ( in den dem Fall nen Sony Teil für 200 Euro), aber dafür die Playstation beiliegt. Hab schon 3 Verträge bei Sparhandy abgeschlossen, die haben halt meist die besten Angebote. Zuletzt hatte ich für 27 Euro Ipad Air 2 mit 12 GB Daten LTE geholt für unterwegs in der Sbahn. Da sind auch keine Harken dabei. Wenn man nicht kündigt läuft er halt zu den gleichen Konditionen weiter wie bei jedem anderen Vertrag auf diesem Planten auch! Was du meinst, sind Verträge die in den ersten zwei Jahren Günstig sind und wenn man vergisst zu kündigen, fällt was weg oder wird teilweise plötzlich doppelt teuer. Das ist aber was anderes und da muss man halt aufpassen! mein letzter Tablet Vertrag war mal so, 24.99 mit 6gb und Tablet S2 damals. Nach 2 Jahren wäre er auf 50 Euro gegangen. Da muss man sich halt gleich Kündigen nach Abschluss und gut ist. Aber jetzt rechne mal 600 Euro Tablet Wert durch 24 und was dann die 6 GB (was damals echt super war, mehr gabs nirgens) netto nur gekostet hat. Richtig 0,00 Euro !


----------



## THEDICEFAN (9. März 2017)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das schon 2018 der Fall wäre- das beste was man machen kann wäre 2019, von mir aus etwas teurer, dafür aber 15- 20 Teraflops. Damit können se dann wirklich Vollgas geben. Und dann einfach Irgendwann noch mal ein Upgrade mit 40- 50 Teraflops. Das ist das erwartete Maximum, das man in Zukunft für dynamische photorealistische Spiele benötigen wird.

PS: Ich glaube Schalkmund hat recht^^


----------



## Maverick3110 (10. März 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Bin zwar PC Gamer und die xbox one wird nur selten genutzt. Überlege nur gerade die Playstation Pro zu holen wegen nen Angebot bei Sparhandy. Da gibts Handy, Playstation Pro zusammen mit Allnet Flat und 6gb Daten für 33 Euro im Monat und mein Vertrag läuft in 2 Monaten aus. Hab schon irgendwie Lust auf das Horizon
> 
> Aber solche Zyklen sind denk Ich mal viiieeeel zu kurz. Wenn man da jedes mal neue holt, kann man sich auch gleich PC holen



From Grundsatz her, ist sich alle 3 Jahre eine neure Version der Konsole zu kaufen relativ kurz, das stimmt. 
Beim PC ist es aber nicht viel anders, natürlich bleibt ein Teil des alten PC´s erhalten, aber wer vorne mit dabei bleiben möchte muss auch nach spätestens 3 Jahren sich eine aktuelle Grafikkarte holen, und die kostet
meist etwas mehr als eine neue Konsole. Durch den wechsel zu PC ähnlicher Struktur dürfte in Zukunft die Abwärtskompatiblität zu den älteren Konsolen (ab ONE und PS4) nicht mehr ausgeschlossen sein.
Insoweit ist eine neue Konsole nach 3 Jahren nichts anderes als eine neue Grafikarte oder Mainbord mit RAM und CPU beim PC.
Die aktuellen Konsolen sind mehr oder weniger Mittelklasse PC´s die aber durch ihren einheitlichen Aufbau und OS viel mehr Leistung abgeben können als vergleichbare PC Komponenten da Spiele
speziell für diese Hardware/OS Konfiguration optimiert werden können.
Natürlich würde ein Top PC mit einem Spiel das die Hardware genauso  ausreizt nochmal viel besser aussehen. Aber UBI, EA usw. Programmieren leider kein Spiel 3 Jahre lang, damit es 
bei Millionärssöhnchen Paule auf seiner TItanX SLI Wassergekühlten Maschine läuft Und zwar nur bei IHM.


----------



## Weissbier242 (10. März 2017)

Kommt beim Pc aber auch immer auf die Ansprüche an! Wenn ich immer alles auf Anschlag Spielen wil, komme ich klar nicht drum rum alle 2-3 Jahre nen neuen Grafikkarte zu holen. Aber wir sind ja mittlerweile soweit das ein neuer Prozessor und der ganze Rest wohl auch in 5 Jahren (wohl länger) noch locker ausreichen wird. Selbst jetzt reicht ja ein I5 noch aus. Ich zb bin kein Grafikfetischist. Hatte meinen letzten PC für 799 Euro 5 Jahre ohne Veränderung und der war schon beim Kauf gerade mal Mittelklasse. Dann hab ich mal gesagt was gescheites und 1700 ausgegeben mit ner 980gtx wo halt mal alles auf Anschlag geht. Den hab ich jetzt auch schon ein Jahr und immer noch geht so gut wie alles auf Max. Irgendwann geht es dann halt nicht mehr und dann gibt halt statt 16 mal filter nur 8x  oder Schatten nicht vol und wieder gehts weiter und immer schöner/flüssiger als Konsole. Also 5 Jahre werde ich mit Sicherheit nichts da daran machen. Spiel aber auch nur Full HD weil ich 4K nicht brauche. 

ums Kurz zu machen, man muss schon lange nicht mehr wie früher ständig aufrüsten, am Pc sind die Zyklen sehr lange geworden, selbst bei Grafikkarten und das ist eh die einzigste Komponennte die noch relevannt ist. Arbeitsspeicher nutzt kein Spiel komplett aus (alsom in meinem Fall bei 16GB), Prozessor kaum, Festplatte brauchen wir nicht drüber reden. Konsole ist schon gut und ab und an bin ich auch mal dran, weil ich Witcher 3 für die Xbox gekauft habe, aber bei den langen Ladezeiten beim Tod würde Ich am liebsten wieder an den PC.
Aber Hut ab wie das aussieht auf einer Konsole.! Mich stören an den Konsolen eher die Framedrops und 30 Frames. Generell ist es oft einfach nicht Flüssig und wesentlich längere Ladezeiten. Würde mir mehr wünschen, Grafik runter und dafür Flüssiger.  

5 Jahre sollte wenigstens eine Konsole am Markt sein und darf dann auch gerne mehr als 399 Kosten dafür aber wenigstens ssd oder bessere Hardware.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (10. März 2017)

Bei einem muss ich widersprechen- wer vorn dabei sein will, hat max 2 Jahre für seine Graka, aber dafür fast 5-6 Jahre für seine CPU; muss aber dann min. einen i7 mit 770k hintendran vorweisen können, sonst hat er n Problem. Das mit der Graka regelt sich dafür jetzt langsam aber sicher. Mehr wie 40- 60 Teraflops wird man vermutlich nicht mehr brauchen, wenn es mal dynamisch photorealistisch ist. Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, das VR Brillen dann trotzdem bis zu 80 Teraflops verlangen, wenn man mal dort angekommen ist. Und mal ganz ehrlich: so weit is da nicht mehr hin. die 1080ti hat unterm Strich mehr als 11 Teraflops. Das sind vllt noch 5-6 Jahre und dann is der Käse gegessen


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2017)

Dann wird es halt über die Lebensdauer geregelt. Die Firmen wolle ja weiterhin Geld verdienen.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. März 2017)

naja also wenn man jetzt ne 1080/70 holt,sollte man in normalem FHD schon mehr als zwei drei jahre alles auf ultra zocken können..ich mach das aber ähnlich,,ich verkauf meine nach ca 3 jahren immer,und bekomm dann noch einerigermaßen was dafür.das steck ich dann in die neue..aber grundsätzlich wäre das gar nich nötig..würde auch noch ein zwei jahre länger laufen


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2017)

Denke auch, daß man mit einer GTX 1070 zumindestens 2 Jahre lang klarkommt. Länger halte ich aber fast für optimistisch wenn man als Rahmenbedingungen

-FHD
-volle Details
-+60 fps
-alle Triple-A-Titel

hernimmt. Wobei ich die +60 fps als stringent hauptsächlich für Shooter und Rennspiele ansehe. Bei Adventures o.ä. kann es auch weniger sein, solange große Framedrops ausbleiben.

Ich plane vorerst mit rund 2 Jahren Laufzeit (d.h. bis Ende 2018 nach aktuellem Stand) und denke mal, daß ich aber trotzdem dann noch etwas Geld für die ollen GTX 1070 bei Ebay bekommen werde. Oder ich mach einen auf Samariter und bedenke einen meiner Kumpel, der es nicht so dicke mit dem Geld hat. Der freut sich dann sicher auch über eine neue Grafikkarte.

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie sich die HW-Vorraussetzungen bis dahin tatsächlich entwickeln werden. Hat die GTX 1070 bis dahin auf Ultra immer noch keine Probleme und ich habe FPS > 60 bei Ultra-Details hänge ich noch etwas Zeit ran. Wäre dann ja wirklich Blödsinn die Karte abzulösen.

Das ganze steht und fällt sicher auch mit dem Zeitpunkt der Einführung einer neuen Konsolengeneration. Spätestens dann ist die nächste Aufrüstrunde dran.

Aber bis Ende 2018 wird die Power meiner GTX 1070 sicher vorerst langen. Vielleicht auch noch etwas länger. Bei der CPU rechne ich sogar mit eher 8-9 Jahren Laufzeit, da die Games eher GPU-lastig geworden sind. Bevor da die Leistungsgrenzen erreicht werden habe ich eher die 3. Karte im System.

Und auch mal ehrlich. Zwischen Low und High Details erheblich weniger Unterschiede als früher. Zumindestens hat das so den Eindruck wenn ich mir die Vergleichsvideos zu einigen Spielen so anschaue.

Die eigentlichen Hardwarefresser sind Detaileinstellungen (u.a. auch Nvidia-spezifische) die kaum Einfluß auf die Darstellungsqualität haben. Klar gibts Unterschiede, aber nicht mehr in der krassen Form wie noch in den 90er oder 2000er Jahren.

Dann regelt z.B. zum Glück Vsync mein Monitor sodaß ein Hardwarefresser somit nicht mehr zum Tragen kommt. Und bei VR warte ich noch die weitere Entwicklung ab.

Momentan gibts keine große Zahl an Killerapps die mich zu VR verleiten. RE7 wäre für mich momentan der einzig interessante Titel. Und da erscheint VR für den PC erst 2018.

Spätestens wenn VR sich durchsetzt wird meine GTX 1070 aber in Rente gehen müssen, weil die 1070 zwar theoretisch (auf dem Papier) VR-tauglich wäre aber an der absolut untersten Grenze. Was also defacto eher Blödsinn wäre. Das wäre wie einen MP-Shooter mit 15 FPS zu spielen.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. März 2017)

Es kommt da wirklich auf die Ansprüche an. Wer FHD mit 60FPS spielt der kommt locker zwei, drei Jahre mit einer Radeon 480 oder GeForce 1060 aus. Selbst meine olle R9 380 schafft 90 Prozent aller Spiele mit über 60 FPS bei maximalen (also meist noch über Standard-Ultra) Einstellungen. Bei Titeln wie Tomb Raider, Witcher, Battlefield müsste ich wahrscheinlich runterschrauben oder halt im Zweifel mit 30 FPS auskommen. 

Wer also nur "Konsolenansprüche" am PC hat, der wird aktuell sogar fünf Jahre mit einer Mittelklasse-Karte auskommen können.
Gleiches Spiel bei den CPUs, meinen letzten Rechner habe ich nach sechs Jahren nur ersetzt, weil das Mainboard defekt war. Meinen aktuellen Core i5 habe ich bald vier Jahre und wenn die CPU Entwicklung so weiter geht, dann hält der auch noch weitere vier problemlos mit, vor allem, da ein Großteil der heute verkauften CPUs (insbesondere in Notebooks) immer noch erheblich langsamer sind.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (10. März 2017)

Stimmt auch wieder^^


----------



## THEDICEFAN (10. März 2017)

Jop aber im zweiten haste ne neue Heizung die aussieht wie n Glühwürmchen^^


----------



## THEDICEFAN (10. März 2017)

Gpu-lastig; sags bloß nich zu laut, sonst kommt wieder so n Monster wie Unity und zerstört deine Hoffnungen xD


----------

